

A friend created some *actually* useful self-help content. It's now only $39. - nthnclrk
http://www.growlifelong.com/pages/a-letter-from-lifelong-s-founder-and-creator?utm_source=NC&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=New_Price

======
nthnclrk
Not too long ago there was a lot of talk about depression in the startup
community, and this is full of real, pragmatic ways to live a happy and
fulfilling life.

The creator is an ex-colleague and good friend, and has created some genuinely
good content here.

You could technically call this an ad I suppose, but I'm sharing it because I
know it can make a difference.

~~~
josh_johnston
Hi nthn, thanks for posting this link. Josh here - I've put together this
course. Happy to answer any questions anyone might have.

I think it's rubbish that 'gurus' have taken over the self-improvement space
so I'm working to win it back.

